
Why this author is taking a stand against Amazon’s audiobook - MilnerRoute
https://www.fastcompany.com/90549199/why-this-author-is-taking-a-stand-against-amazons-audiobook-monopoly
======
samizdis
See Cory Doctorow's response to the article, and broader "campaign" developed
from this theme, in his piece _How the Attack Surface audiobook can reform
Audible_ :

[https://pluralistic.net/2020/09/13/theory-of-
change/#avalanc...](https://pluralistic.net/2020/09/13/theory-of-
change/#avalanche)

------
bsder
I was going to ask "Why aren't the _publishers_ doing this instead of
individual authors?" and then realized that Amazon would likely retaliate and
pull all their books.

However, the publisher that actually pulls this off is going to be able to
sell 25% the books and make more money than they currently do. I wonder if
Baen would jump on this?

